# Great budget movie soundtrack



## kitekrazy (Oct 15, 2022)

It's all done with an organ. One of my favorite films. Move is also public domain and can be downloaded.


----------



## hag01 (Oct 25, 2022)

Sounds interesting.
Was the score released separately somewhere?


----------

